# Electric goggles on theclymb right now



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

Just thought i would let you all know that theclymb.com has electric goggles and a few bags up right now. Bought myself a pair of EG2s!

edit: here is my referral link:
The Clymb | The Gear You Need. Up to 70% Below Retail.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep, EG2s as low as $65. I won't linkjack your thread, but I think you need an invite to use TheClymb.com.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

You can sign up for free currently. Dunno if referral links are allowed....


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone ever wear EG2s with glasses?


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I've tried on EG2B's with glasses & they fit. The 2B is a smaller frame I believe. You can sign up on The Clymb without an invite as someone pointed to me shortly after I introduced it here, but the good stuff tends to go quickly & I'm doubtful they are accepting new members without an invite super quickly, since they're still in a beta phase of development. If anyone needs an invite for instant access to sales here ya go: The Clymb | The Gear You Need. Up to 70% Below Retail. 

They also have Optic Nerve goggles on sale right now, though I don't know much about the brand...


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Once again, the invites are FREE! You do not need to give people referral links to benefit yourselves.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Smokehaus said:


> Once again, the invites are FREE! You do not need to give people referral links to benefit yourselves.


invites are free, yes. I don't care about benefiting myself from the invite, just passing it along for quicker access to the site & sale. An acquaintance on another site told me they were able to sign up without an invite, but it took several days to get accepted. I have only her word to know if this is true. I've been a member on The Clymb since they started & can tell you from experience that they sell out of the good gear rather quickly. The really good stuff usually goes in hours & most everything else in a day or 2. Additionally, their sales only last between 1 & 4 days. This sale on Electric Goggles is for 3 days.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Tempted to post my invite link just to send homeboy into a seizure, jeebus. :cheeky4:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

You all can do whatever you want, I am just letting people know that they can sign up for free without the the referral of others which is usually shunned most times, homeboy.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> You all can do whatever you want, I am just letting people know that they can sign up for free without the the referral of others which is usually shunned most times, homeboy.


Right on, brah :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I am all for people signing up as long as they know the deal. Referrals are cool as long as people know it gives the the person credits towards their account, which I am sure some people do know know.

Also I do not know the rules on these forums about referral links, but most forums will actually ban you for posting them, even more so since we are currently able to sign up for free.

No harm intended, just trying to spread the word and keep people aware.

I personally signed up without a referral and was invited within an hour, maybe I just had good luck.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I did mine through Dave or Leo one day, so I'm not sure the typical free invite time frame.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i dont understand the issue with referral links. thats how that site works (usually, this free account thing is rare) and if you can click a simple link and sign up through him since he is the one that gave notice about the goggles in the first place, why not?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Well it is usually frowned upon due to people abusing it and ruining it for others. 

The fact that it is currently free is another issue. If someone was handing out cheeseburgers for free, and then there was someone giving out the same burgers for free, but when you got one from him he gets $10 dollars. Why would you do that when you can just get one for free? As you can see it could easily be abused, not that anyone in this thread was trying that even though the OP does have a low post count.

If people want to give other people money, go ahead. People just need the facts before making the decision.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i would actually rather get a free cheeseburger and let another guy get $10 from it than just getting the cheeseburger and nothing else. Sounds kinda stingy the other way around. I do see what you mean about people abusing it though. if it isnt controlled it can get out of control and lead to spam across the forums.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Like I said, as long as people have the info.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

Smokehaus said:


> Once again, the invites are FREE! You do not need to give people referral links to benefit yourselves.


yes, i know on some websites referral links are frowned upon, but i dont get your deal with "the invites are free" shit you keep saying. Guess what, the referral links are FREE as well!!! And like the other person said, why not have this site throw me (or whomever) 10$ when a person who follows the link buys something? I found out about this website through a referral link on here, and now that i bought some goggles that guy just got a free 10$.


----------



## dskache (Dec 13, 2011)

This website is awesome ive used it for a while now, always got good deals on everything(hides my referral) 

jk send me a pm and i can send an invite link to the website and if you register under your friends you get money on your account, which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Whoracle said:


> yes, i know on some websites referral links are frowned upon, but i dont get your deal with "the invites are free" shit you keep saying. Guess what, the referral links are FREE as well!!! And like the other person said, why not have this site throw me (or whomever) 10$ when a person who follows the link buys something? I found out about this website through a referral link on here, and now that i bought some goggles that guy just got a free 10$.


I actually don't know why I said free to be honest, should of been replaced with "open". 

Once again it comes down to spammers abusing it in the end. Not to be rude, but you just made your 8th post and while I am sure you mean well, you could just as easily be a spammer trying to benefit themselves. 

Here is a stolen quote that sums it up better than I have said.



david_z said:


> A lot of people come to the forum for the first time ever, and dump out a post with their invite link, the sole purpose of which is rack up as many referral credits with TheClymb (or whatever). Or a link to some survey in the name of a "high school class project" who are really just spamming to get free market research data, etc. Usually these people are first time posters on the forum, and never post again. It's pretty obvious that you are not one of these people. So although your post seems well-intentioned, people still might get that impression about it.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

Smokehaus said:


> I actually don't know why I said free to be honest, should of been replaced with "open".
> 
> Once again it comes down to spammers abusing it in the end. Not to be rude, but you just made your 8th post and while I am sure you mean well, you could just as easily be a spammer trying to benefit themselves.
> 
> Here is a stolen quote that sums it up better than I have said.


I understand, but in my original post i didnt even include the link, i only added after just incase. Just trying to let evryone know about a deal, cause ive been waiting for these to go on sale


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Good deal here on great googles. :thumbsup: Whiskey had a similar deal on EG2s, recently, too. I picked up another pair as soon as I saw them come up, or I'd be ordering now. Just wish you could get yellow, rose, or clear as the "stock" lense.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

For the price, just grab an extra lens you actually want and have 2 that you can swap out at will.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I know some models (if not all) of Electric goggles come with an additional lens. Usually there is a mirror & an amber or clear. Either way, 55% off makes up for the additional cost of a lens if needed.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Smokehaus said:


> For the price, just grab an extra lens you actually want and have 2 that you can swap out at will.


Exactly why I had ordered an extra pair. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

i dont see any EG2's =(


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

kdirt said:


> i dont see any EG2's =(


That sale ended a day or 2 ago. If they had any remaining, they may put them back again sometime in the near future. THe Clymb is now featuring Powderhound outerwear & Khombi gloves (my buddy owns a pair & swears by them, never used them myself)


----------

